# Looking to collaborate with EDM musician



## EdwardSebastian (May 9, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm a metal/rock musician that's interested in working with an EDM style composer on a couple of songs or possibly an EP/album depending on how well we click. I, myself, write and record guitar, bass, and vocals. I use Steven Slate for my drums at the moment. I've got a bunch of riffs and half to 3/4 songs laying around that I'm not sure what to do with. It's pretty simple stuff and I keep thinking of doing something sorta in an industrial vein with them. Maybe use Mushroomhead as a jump off point and make our own sound from there. 

All I'd really need is someone who could write and record a type of EDM that'd work well with metal/rock riffs, a way to banter back and forth like Skype or Hangouts, and a way to swap files. Vocal capabilities would be a big help though. 

Best way to reach me is either comment here or email me at trapaw@hotmail.com


----------

